# Angeln und Alkohol



## Wisawivompfeidnwilli (3. April 2003)

Servus,
Was meints ihr dazu? Es gibt Leut, die sagen: Ich geh zum fischen und net zum #2 . Aber gegen eine gemütliche Feierabendshalbe beim Angeln is doch nix einzuwenden oder?
Aber ich hab ehrlich gsagt auch noch keinen Angler gsehn , die so rotzedicht war, dass er nemmer drillen konnte 
Zum Schluss gibts no a Promillegrenze fürs#:  , des wär ja auch irgendwie blöd oder?#t 

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## havkat (3. April 2003)

Moin Wisavi......auch immer! :q



> Aber ich hab ehrlich gsagt auch noch keinen Angler gsehn , die so rotzedicht war, dass er nemmer drillen konnte



Ich schon!

Angeln und Alk ist bescheuert!
Nix gegen ein Bierchen beim Aalansitz etc., oder ´nen kleinen Taschenwärmer am Mann.
Habe aber schon "Angler" gesehen die kistenweise Bier verdunstet haben. 

P.S.: Schon mal über einen anderen Nick nachgedacht?  :q


----------



## wolle (3. April 2003)

ich habe schon angler gesehen(nachtangeln)die über ihre angelruten gestolpert dieselbiegen zerbrochen haben,angeln
im wasser verschwunden sind auf nimmer wiedersehen oder 
wenn sie am morgen aufgewacht sind im stuhl oder auto und
den saubersten leeren angelplatz hatten weil alles geklaut war.
es bleibt also jeden selber überlassen ob er trinkt und wieviel.
#h


----------



## Laky (3. April 2003)

Hallo
Da stehe ich, mit Otty und meiner Else im Hafen auf der Ostpreußen, da fährt ein Wagen bis an das Hafenbecken heran und hält an. Die Beifahrertür geht auf und eine lehre Flasche Becks kullert heraus, gefolgt von einen Angler, der wiederum gefolgt von noch einer lehren Flasche Becks. Aus der hinteren Tür kommt auch ein Angler auf allen Vieren herausgekrabbelt.Von uns kam nur noch ein Stoßgebet, das die bloß nicht auf unseren Kutter kommen würden.
Soviel zum Thema das Angler nicht so voll sind, das sie nicht mehr drillen können.
MFG
Laky


----------



## marioschreiber (3. April 2003)

> Aber ich hab ehrlich gsagt auch noch keinen Angler gsehn , die so rotzedicht war, dass er nemmer drillen konnte


Du musst dich in Heiligenhafen mal an den Hafen stellen wenn die Kutter reinkommen.
Da werden oft sogar welche von Bord getragen!
Macht echt einen "guten" Eindruck bei den Familien die dort mit ihren Kindern spazieren gehen!
Von der Verletzungsgefahr an Bord mal abgesehen. Wenn sich solche Deppen den Pilker selbst um die Ohren hauen würden wäre das ja auch noch egal, aber die haben ja noch ihre Rute als Abstandshalter... Filiermesser sollte man einigen da auch am besten wegnehmen!

Aber zum Glück sind nicht alle so, leider sind das aber die die am meisten auffallen!


----------



## grünfüssler (3. April 2003)

*wir leben......*

in einer freien welt.
wenn einer beim angln unbedingt saufen will bis er nicht mehr aus den augen gucken kann....bitte !!!!
mir ist das sowas von egal ob er sich dann im suff einen haken reinrammt oder sein material zerbröselt.....oder ob es ihm sogar geklaut wird .......bitte!!!
ich bekomme nur einen dicken hals wenn sich die selben vollsoffskys dann mit 2,3 promille nach dem fischen ins auto setzten und so nach hause fahren wollen obwohl sie nichtmal mehr geradeaus pinkeln können.
bestes beispiel ein kleiner verein in meiner näheren umgebung.
wenn sonntag mittags um 14.00 das fischerhäusschen zumacht sollten unsere fleissigen polizisten mal bei denen ihrer zufahrt eine kontrolle machen.
von 50 führerscheinen würden sich wohl 48 sofort in rosa konfetti verwandeln.und das zu recht...........
gruss.....das antialkoholfussel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. April 2003)

Die Sauferei auf den Angelkuttern ist schon echt heftig. Das durfte ich auch das eine oder andere mal miterleben. #d 
So am Strand beim Brandungsangeln geht es eigentlich, obwohl dort speziell im Sommer auch mal der eine oder andere so rumliegt und nicht mehr weis wo er hingehört.  Die Kollegen wissen doch alle selber was sie machen. Sind doch erwachsene Leute.


----------



## marschel (3. April 2003)

..ein bierchen in ehren darf niemand verwehren....

aber bis zum Pupillenstillstand saufen beim Angeln muß nicht sein, gerade beim Nachtangeln, da schlafen dir die Kollegen ja schon um 24.00 uhr ein.

außerdem verwandeln sich die augen ab 2.00 promille zu den berühmten Dorschglubschern und das Knicklicht tanzt auf und ab, so daß man den Rest der Nacht nur noch Bisse hat. Und dann hörts wirklich auf mit dem Angelspaß.

Fazit: Wenn was getrunken wird, in maßen und einer muß fahren, der nüchtern ist.

Und noch eins an die Saufköpfe (besonders am Strand der kpl. Ostsee): nach dem saufen: Dosen, Verpackungen und auch den rostigen Griller von Opa und dessen Stiefel wieder mitnehmen, und ganz wichtig: Bitte nehmt doch mal eure restlichen Angelschnüre mit, die sind für jegliche Art von Tieren und auch für kleine Kinder lebensgefährlich (gleiches gilt für die Butthaken)

so, jetzt habe ich mir auch mal Luft gemacht...

allen Prost äähhhhh Petri Heil #h


----------



## Franky (3. April 2003)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: mir ist mein Equipment und meine Gesundheit zu wertvoll und zu teuer, als dass ich irgendwas wegen Allohol davon riskieren will!

Wenn ich jemanden besoffen an seinem ANgelplatz antreffe, dessen Ruten noch ausgelegt sind, wird derjenige solange angestuppst, bis er entweder selbst sein Geraffel an Land geholt hat, oder mich das machen lässt - weil: so besoffen kann der keinen Fisch mehr drillen oder hat einen sicheren Stand, und es sind schon Leute im Knöcheltiefen Wasser ersoffen! Ich würde damit nicht klarkommen, wenn derjenige dann deswegen am nächsten Tag inner Zeitung steht!

Es muss letztenendes jeder wissen was er (sich) (an)tut!


----------



## Gert Tucholski (3. April 2003)

@ grünfüssler,da bist du aber mit verantwortlich das du das zuläßt!Der allgemeinheits halber. Wenn du sowast weißt und siehst mußt du reagieren und nicht tatenlos zusehen! Sowas kann mal tötlich enden oder im Rollstuhl ! Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten etwas dagegen zu tun ohne das ein Name fällt. Ich würde mich dabei unwohl fühlen wenn ich in deiner Situation wäre.Es geht hier nicht um an*******n sondern um die Sicherheit anderer im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr.

Gruß

Gert

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## thymallus (3. April 2003)

hallo,,
im Sommer nach dem Angeln im Rheingau in die Straußwirtschaft -unter freiem Himmel ein Glas Riesling und eine Winzerplatte...das isses doch!!!

gruß
thymallus


----------



## wolle (3. April 2003)

@ Franky
einmal wollte ich einen besoffenen angler helfen sein zeug
ordnugsgemäß aus dem wasser zu holen mit seinem 
eiverständnis,ging 5 min.gut bis der aufeinmal total die kontrolle
über sich verlor und dieb schreiend mit einem messer auf mich los ging.soetwas passiert mir nie wieder.wer sich so zuschüttet
ist selber schuld wenn ihm am anderen morgen so manches
teures stück fehlt. #d


----------



## MichaelB (3. April 2003)

Moin,

also ein/zwei Biere beim Angeln hab ich auch gern dabei, aber eben nicht elf/zwölf.
Angeln ist angeln - und saufen ist saufen. 
Beides zusammen passt überhaupt nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wolle (3. April 2003)

@ MichaelB
#6 #6 #6


----------



## ollidi (3. April 2003)

Da ich immer mit dem Auto zu meinen Angelstellen fahre und ich mir die 0,0 Promlle-Grenze gesetzt habe, wenn ich Auto fahren muß, stellt sich mir so eine Frage überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. April 2003)

Ich oute mich, zu der Sorte hab ich auch mal gehört, als ich so 20 war. Zum Angelwochenende  gehörte die Kiste Bier genauso wie die Würmer. Und wenn man am Sonntag nicht hätte noch irgendwie nach Hause kommen müssen, Hätte ich auch 2 geschafft.

Nur Angeln war das nicht mehr. Eher gelage am Wasser. Gottseidank hab ich den Absprung geschafft, im Gegensatz zu ein paar Kollegen. Und Saufe inzwischen beim Angeln nur noch Tee+Kaffee, und verschiebe das Trinken aufs anschliessende Fischeessen.

Mir tun alle, die sich immer noch besaufen nur noch leid. Das ist ne genausomiese Sucht wies Rauchen, Drogen, Tabletten...
(hab ich alles mitgemacht. ich fands am schlimmsten mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören)

Ich würd mir aber nie anmassen, nem Besoffenen vorzuschreiben, ob, oder wie er Angeln Darf. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Borgon (3. April 2003)

Naja,leider gibt´s hier viele Leute die in die Kiste"Trinkfest und Arbeitsscheu" zu stecken sind.Meistens welche,die zu Hause nix zu melden haben und mal endlich mal wieder von "Der Alten" wegwollen.Angeln als Vorwand zum totalen Besäufnis.Ist mir eigentlich Schnuppe,jedoch sind das leider genau die Leute,die sich wie die Schweine am Gewässer benehmen:e


----------



## Pete (3. April 2003)

angeln und richtig saufen ist mist...wie micha schon sagte, 1-2 pilsetten beim abendlichen ansitzangeln oder ein glühwein beim brandungsangeln gehören einfach  dazu....
angeln und sport ....sport und alkohol...mag jeder anders drüber denken...früher war ich auch noch verfechter derer, die meinten, angeln sei unbedingt sport...heute seh ichs etwas anders...


----------



## petipet (4. April 2003)

Mir ist im Grunde auch egal, wieviel Kannen sich einer reinzieht. Hab aber mal in Nörre Vorupör (DK) eine Sorte Mäuse
erlebt, die alles Vorherige in Bezug auf Alk (Kutter: Holland, Belgien, Ostsee) locker toppte.
Das kam so - N. Vorupör hat eine lange Mole. Im Sommer wars mir tagsüber da zu voll. Also bin ich früh morgens für 2 Stunden zum Fischen. Ich hatte schon eingepackt, rauchte noch eine, als vom nahen Campingplatz eine  Gruppe Deutscher zur Mole wackelte. Unüberhörbar. Jeweils zwei hatten einen Kasten Bier in der Mitte. Die anderen Drei mühten sich mit dem Rutenkram und dem anderen Schrott ab. Alle mehr oder minder sturbesoffen.
Ein Pärchen von denen setze mit ihrer Anzugsordnung noch ein Sahnehäubchen. Schlafanzugshosen, Pantoffeln - Parker drüber.
Die Anderen: Ausgebuffte "Trainingsanzüge" Marke Altkleidersammlung. Als sie es geschafft hatten, die Mole ohne ein einziges Mal zu stürzen, zu erreichen, wurde erst mal unter grossem Gedöns gemeinschaftlich in die Nordsee ge....
Ein beeindruckendes, nachhaltiges Schauspiel für die ersten
Schaulustigen.
Da kann ich nur sagen: Diese Art von Angelpennern sprengt dann doch jede Toleranzgrenze. Noch dazu im Ausland.
Nichts dagegen wenn einer ein Par Bier trinkt, wenn er es verträgt und nicht fahren muß. Aber diese Kadetten können mir
getrost vom Hof reiten.

Es grüßt...petipet 


:m #h :z :z :z


----------



## brockmaster (4. April 2003)

@geraetefetischist#h 

ganz meine Meinung! Ich habe auch schon alles erlebt. Ich war auch schon bretterhart beim Nachtangeln und habe es genossen! Aber das war Saufen mit Angeln, und nicht umgekehrt. Jetzt bin ich aber auch ein bischen älter und sehe das ein bischen kritischer, obwohl ich nicht ausschließen kann, das so etwas nicht mal wieder passiert(Wäre schon mal wieder geil).

Schöne Grüße

Brock


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (4. April 2003)

Moin Leute!
Klar hab ich mir beim angeln schon mal das ein oder andere Pilsken getrunken, beim Nachtangeln auch schon mal das eine oder andere mehr aber so besoffen, dass nichts mehjr ging war ich beim angeln zum Glück noch nie, und das muss auch nicht sein.
Bei uns im Verein scheint es unter einer Gruppe von Jugendlichen Karpfen und Aalanglern üblich zu sein sich jedesmal richtig die Kante zu geben. Da war ich zwei mal dabei (ohne Angelzeugs aber, Aal und Karpfen ist eh nicht mein Fall) ich muss echt sagen holla die Waldfee. Da liegen die doch abends um elf schon in ihrem eigenen Erbrochenen mitten auf dem Fahrradweg direkt am Ufer und können garnichts mehr, und das passiert denen jedes Wochenende.
Das muss doch nicht sein, oder???
Die nächste Geschichte kenne ich nur vom Höhrensagen, weil ich besagtem Jugend-Nachtangeltermin nicht anwesend war.
Da hat sich letztes Jahr im Sommer beim Jugend-Nachtangeln ein 12 (in Worten zwölf!!!!)-jähriger Jugendlicher (oder besser noch Kind) beim Nachtangeln mit 4 Smirnoff Ice und 2 Bacardi Rigo so abgeschossen, dass garnichts mehr ging :v . Schade dass ich nicht da war, ich hätte seiner Mutter bescheid gesagt und ihn abholen lassen. Strafe muss sein.
Ich bin selber ein Mensch, der sich gerne mal ein paar Pilsken oder ein lecker Weinchen trinkt oder auch andere psychoaktiven Stoffe einnimmt aber es muss ja wohl nicht aussarten oder?
Bei uns am See gibt es auch Karpfenangler deren Angelplatz man wegen des markanten Cannabisgeruches 3 Mweilen gegen den Wind riecht.
Ist das bei euch am Gewässer anders oder ähnlich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2003)

Beim Naturköderangeln trinke ich auch ganz gerne mal ein Bierchen (auch mal zwei, dann ist aber wirklich Schluss!!).
Da ich aber meistens mit der Spinn- Fliegen- oder Pilkrute unterwegs bin, ist das schon deswegen relativ selten.

Gerade die Zustände auf Angelkuttern, aber auch auf Charterbooten oder in Norwegen sind teilweise wirklich grauenhaft!!

Aber man kann sich ja seine Mitangler aussuchen:
Wenn ich jemanden dabei habe, der meint er musss auf dem Boot saufen statt angeln, oder wenn auf einem Angelkutter der Getänkeverkauf zur Einkommenssicherung wichtiger ist als Fische zu finden und zu fangen oder wenn die Jungs in Norge schon morgends bevor sie ins Boot steigen kaum mehr laufen können - das tue ich mir nicht mehr als einmal an.
Solche Leute werden aus der Liste derjenigen gestrichen, mit denen ich angeln gehe.

Es ist mit dem Alkohol grundsätzlich wie bei Gift/Medizin: Auf die Menge kommts an!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. April 2003)

Das ist ein heißes Thema.

Eigentlich sollte jeder Erwachsene es für sich entscheiden wie er es damit hält.

Für mich gilt einfach: Angeln ist Angeln und Schnaps ist Schaps.

Beides kann ich nicht vereinbaren. Das Risiko ist einfach zu groß sich selbst, oder viel schlimmer, andere in Gefahr zu bringen wenn man angetüddelt ist.

Von den Fischkes, die u.U. deswegen mit 'ner abgerissenen Montage im Maul zu Grunde gehen, möchte ich erst garnicht reden.


----------



## belle-hro (4. April 2003)

Moin Boardies :s

Ich sach nur Alkoholiker in Gummistiefeln! Solche Vorurteile werden von einer Minderheit (??) in der Bevölkerung schön angeheizt.

Wenn man sich den Überseehafen in Rostock in der Heringssaison ansah, kann ich das nur bestätigen.
Da lagen immer so viele Blechbüchsen rum, dass man eine Brücke zwischen Warnemünde und Gedser (DK) bauen konnte.
So nach dem Motto: Vernichten wir Scan Lines: Prost!

Das ist wohl das schlimmste was ein Fischereischein-Inhaber (das sind niemals richtige Angler) treiben kann: Mit der Angelrute in der einen Hand, sich den Kanal voll laufen zu lassen.

Gegen eine Flasche Bier oder nen Glühwein hat keiner etwas einzuwenden, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2003)

Gegen eine Flasche Bier oder nen Glühwein hat keiner etwas einzuwenden, mehr aber auch nicht.
So ist dat!!!!!:m :m :m


----------



## Franky (4. April 2003)

Eben... SOlange es dabei bleibt, wird man auch keinem volltrunkenen ANgler ausm Wasser ziehen oder sich um sein Geraffel kümmern müssen...

Was Oli ansprach, von wegen autofahren: da hat sich das  mitm Bierchen oder Glühweinchen eh für mich erledigt... 0,0!


----------



## Palerado (4. April 2003)

Wirklich ein heisses Thema.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, daß mir das mit dem übermässigen Alkoholgenuss auch einmal passiert ist.
Im zarten Alter von 16.
Auch beim Nachtangeln. Zum Glück waren wir aber mit mehreren Leuten und die anderen haben mich dann des Nachts vertreten.

Das bleibt aber auch das einzige mal, daß ich soviel getrunken habe.

Genaue Mengenangaben (1 Flasche, 2 oder so) mache ich hier nicht, da es von mal zu mal unterschiedlich ist wieviel ich trinke.
Wenn wir die komplette Nacht durch machen sind es auch mal ein paar Flaschen.

Aber Storys mit total besoffenen habe ich auch schon erlebt. In unserem Verein musste der Jugendwart seinen Job abgeben,
weil er beim Gemeinschaftsnachtangeln nicht gemerkt hat wie sich ein 14 jähriger abgeschossen hat.
Ich denke aber, daß dem Mann da kein Vorwurf zu machen ist.

Die 14-jährigen sind schlau genug um sich nicht erwischen zu lassen.


----------



## Fischbox (4. April 2003)

Moin!#h

Soviel Alk, daß das Verhalten und die Reaktionsfähigkeit nicht deutlich eingeschränkt sind ist ok, wenn es aber mehr wird dann sollte man lieber gleich in die Kneipe gehen und die Angel daheim lassen.  

Ich mußte übrigens schon mal auf der Ostsee pusten. Da kam uns ab späten Nachmittag doch glatt die Wasserschutzpolizei kontrollieren. Mein Kumpel hatte bis dato in den letzten 12 Stunden 4 Halbe getrunken und ich  zwei davon. Da ich auf dem Führerstand gesessen bin, bat mich der nette Beamte doch mal gaaaanz kräftig in das Röhrchen zu pusten. Das Röhrchen hat das nicht sonderlich gejuckt. Hätte mich auch gewundert, denn auf die Zeit bezogen waren das ja keine Mengen.
Wenn ich jetzt aber zuviel gehabt hätte, hätte ich dann mein Boot eigentlich stehen lassen müssen? Hätte ich dann zurück schwimmen müssen?!:q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2003)

Zum Thema "Boote fahren und Alkohol" findet Ihr übrigens bei unserem Partnerforum (Boote-Magazin.de) auch ne Menge Infos.:m :m 

hier 
und hier


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2003)

ALso normalerweise trink ich keinen Alk wenn ich beim fischen bin... Wenn ich jedoch ein ganzes Wochenende irgenwo hinfahre gehört ein bisschen was zu trinken einfach dazu...aber eben nur ein bisschen was wenn man total besoffen ist kann das auch schon mal gefährlich werden. Am Kutter sich besaufen ist natürlich noch ne ganz andere Dimension da es ja nach meinen Informationen dort teilweise recht eng zu geht!


----------



## feederangler (5. April 2003)

Hi,
ich halte es wie die meisten hier. Da für mich das Angeln als ruhiges Erholen und Entspannen gilt, ist ein maximal zwei Bier dabei. Irgendwie gehört das dazu. Aber beim Angeln besaufen ist hirnrissig, verantwortungslos und ja auch gefährlich. 
Aber stockbesoffene Angler hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.....wo angelt ihr denn Menschenskinder???:q


----------



## kappldav123 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Da gibt schon wirklich extreme Beispiele. Habe ich auch schon erlebt. "Angler", die sich fast nicht mehr auf den Beinen halten können aber der Meinung sind, ohne Probleme noch nen dicken Karpfen drillen zu können. Wer sich am Wasser so verantwortungslos verhält, dem gehört eigentlich der Fischereischein entzogen.

Beim Ansitzangeln gönne ich mir auch gern mal das eine oder andere Bierchen. Je nachdem, wie lange ich da bin und ob ich noch Autofahren muss.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Wow - Respekt! 
Da haste ein echtes Diskussionsfossil ausgebuddelt - wenns ein Wein wäre würd ' ich mit der Zunge schnalzen und  behaupten :"Der 2003er war ein guter Jahrgang. ":q


----------



## peitscher (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Wenn wir angeln fahren darf das Bier natürlich nicht fehlen! Es gehört einfach dazu am Wasser gemütlich zu sitzen und sein Bier zu genießen. Aber wenn ich für ein paar Std. zum Wasser fahren (Spinnen), dann nehme ich kein Bier mit. Ich finde, so lange es nicht ausartet kann man sich schon das eine oder andere Bierchen gönnen

lg


----------



## Trollwut (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Ich kenn auch einige solcher Spezialfälle, die sich am Wasser so herleuchten, dass se beim Pixxxx nach vorne umfallen und in ihrem Geschäft landen.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, es gibt kaum was besseres, wenn man zu zweit oder dritt beim Ansitz is, Dämmerung fängt an, Keine Hektik mehr, Feederruten eingepackt, nurnoch auf Großfisch, man setzt sich gemütlich in den Stuhl und trinkt n Bier oder n Tee mit Rum zusammen.


----------



## Bobster (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

In und mit der Natur brauche ich keine Drogen.


----------



## Shortay (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Wenn ich angeln geh geh ich angeln...mal ein bier ist ja ok. Aber zum saufen geh ich in die disco oder kneipe!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Nevisthebrave (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Bobster schrieb:


> In und mit der Natur brauche ich keine Drogen.



:m

obwohl n Bier für den Meterhecht sollte doch wohl drin sein

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Bobster schrieb:


> In und mit der Natur brauche ich keine Drogen.



Da hast du ein wahres Wort gesprochen!

Ich nehm trotzdem welche....


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Son Winz-Flachmann (quasi Schlüsselanhänger-Format) mit specimen-gehuntetem (= per Rum-Seminar gezielt erlegtem) Echtkuba-Zuckerrohrsaft ist zum Minimalfeiern eines schönen Fangerfolgs durchaus was Nettes |supergri

Eher schottisch Veranlagte können da natürlich alternativ was auf Moorquellenwasserbasis wählen.

Etwas diesbezügliche Dekadenz am Wasser bockts schon


----------



## Fisch-Klops (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Moin, ich kam beim Angeln an nem belebten Hafen auch mal mit nem trinkfesteren Kollegen ins Gespräch, irgendwann dann die Frage ob ich auch ne Flasche (Korn o. Ä.) bei hab, auf meine Verneinung kam dann nur die verwunderte Frage zurück was ich denn bitte für´n Angler bin. Is schon übel wenn einige das Angeln nur noch Alibi sehen um dann gemütlich einen heben zu können. Ne Bier beim Ansitz is ja ok aber mehr brauch ich (zumindest beim Angeln) auch nich. 

Obwohl´s vielleicht ne schonende Betäubungsmaßnahme wäre den Fisch nach Genuss von mind. 0,7l, möglichst reudigem, Fusel schön gepflegt anzurülpsen...


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Also ich angel ganz gern beim saufen. 

(Zitat geklaut von einem Boardi hier, 
der gelegentlich auch mal Weisheiten von sich gibt  )


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Angeln kann, saufen muss.


----------



## wusel345 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Richtig gemütlich wirds eh erst, wenn zu später Stunde die "schmutzigen" Lieder übers Gewässer schallen und jede Strophe mit einem satten Bäuerchen endet, das die schlafenden Vögel aus den Bäumen fallen. :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Ich trinke sogut wie garkeinen Alkohol und muss deswegen immer nüchtern die anderen "Kollegen" ertragen. 

Was ich da schon alles erlebt habe. Leute die einen kompletten Verlust der Muttersprache erleiden, sich selber einpi**en oder irgendwo im Dreck liegen und pennen. Aber komplett Betrunken mit dem Auto nach Hause eiern gehört dann natürlich zum kröhnenden Abschluss des "Angeltages".

Der Gipfel ist, das grade an Öffentlichkeitswirksamen Plätzen (Häfen, Kaianlagen, innerstädtischer Bereich) oftmals genau das Klientel "Angelt", was auch gerne einen (oder zwei) Kästen Bier trinkt und unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit nicht zum besten verändert.

Mal davon abgesehen, das ein wirklich waidgerechter Umgang mit mehreren Promille nicht mehr möglich ist.

Einige der "Kollegen" hab ich noch nie nüchtern am Wasser getroffen! Und es wurde hier schon angesprochen. Angeln scheint wohl für einige nur die Alibiveranstaltung zu sein um von "der Alten wech zu kommen" und sich ordentlich zu betrinken.

Mich ekelt sowas nur an und immer wenn ich sowas sehe, dann schäme ich mich für solche "Sportskameraden"!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich trinke sogut wie garkeinen Alkohol und muss deswegen immer nüchtern die anderen "Kollegen" ertragen.
> 
> Was ich da schon alles erlebt habe. Leute die einen kompletten Verlust der Muttersprache erleiden, sich selber einpi**en oder irgendwo im Dreck liegen und pennen. Aber komplett Betrunken mit dem Auto nach Hause eiern gehört dann natürlich zum kröhnenden Abschluss des "Angeltages".
> 
> ...



|good:  Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## wusel345 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Allrounder27,

dann gehts dir wie mir. Auch ich mag das "Zeug" schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. 

Zum Glück habe ich noch keinen volltrunkenen Angler live erlebet. Habe letztes Jahr bei uns am Kanal 5 Angler mit 2 Flaschen Wodka und einige Flaschen Bier erlebt. Zu der Zeit, als ich kurz mit ihnen redete waren sie noch ansprechbar, aber 2 Stunden später hätte ich einen großen Bogen um sie herum gemacht. Da die Stelle aber auch oft von der Polizei frequentiert wird werden sie sicherlich noch Spaß bekommen haben. Auch, weil sie im absoluten Halteverbot geparkt hatten.


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (9. Februar 2014)

Bei uns sind das eher die vodkabrüder wo man den Kopf schüttelt da werden teilweise Partys mit 30 Mann gefeiert  aber bei mir und meinen Kollegen vielleicht mal ein bis 2 Bierchen ich will ja meine Ausrüstung nicht versenken !


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Einige der "Kollegen" hab ich noch nie nüchtern am Wasser getroffen! Und es wurde hier schon angesprochen. Angeln scheint wohl für einige nur die Alibiveranstaltung zu sein um von "der Alten wech zu kommen" und sich ordentlich zu betrinken.
> 
> Mich ekelt sowas nur an und immer wenn ich sowas sehe, dann schäme ich mich für solche "Sportskameraden"!



Seh ich genau so. |good:


----------



## Stefff (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Servus.

Ich für meinen Teil geh zum Angeln des Erlebnises wegen!
Ruhe und Entspannung kommen auch dazu!

Das alles ist flöten wenn man sich selbst zuschüttet
oder dabei sein muß wenn es andere in unmittelbarer Nähe tun.

Ein Bier ok, ein zweites wenn es ein längerer Ansitz ist, auch noch ok.
Wissen muß das aber jeder selbst.
Nur als Besoffener andere um ihre Ruhe und Erholung zu bringen find ich absolut mieß!

Will ich Angeln dann tu ich das auch.
Will ich Saufen dann spare ich mir den Aufwand mein Zeugs plus Saufutensilien ans Wasser zu Karren!
Dann beschränke ich mich gleich auf das wesentliche und geh Saufen!

Man muß sich auch mal entscheiden können!

Kleinen Kindern erklärt man auch dass nicht immer alles gleichzeitig möglich ist!

Stefff


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

bei einem längerem Ansitz ist gegen 1-2 Flaschen Bier sicher nichts einzuwenden. Mehr allerdings auf keinen Fall und schon gar keinen Schnaps, dafür ist mir meine kostbare Angelzeit zu schade.
Ansonsten stimme ich da vollkommen mit "Allrounder" überein


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Man kann es doch auch mal ganz "nüchtern" betrachten:

Was war der Treibstoff der menschlichen Entwicklung?
Rauschmittel aller Art!

Vom Altertum über das Früh-, Hoch- & Spätmittelalter und weiter, war es völlig normal, dass man(n) sich über den ganzen Tag betankte.
Einige wenige ernährten sich ausschließlich von Brot, Oliven & Wein und gelten heute als große Philosophen.
Historiker sind sich recht einig, dass Rom die Welt weder mit Speer, Steigbügel oder Spaten eroberte, sondern mit Wein.
Und die größte gemeinsame Errungenschaft der nordischen Völker dürfte der Met sein.
Von der christlichen Kultur der bierbrauenden (& saufenden) Mönche will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Ich rede hier wohlgemerkt nicht von ein paar Drinks zur Abendstund, sondern von Früh bis Nacht unter Feuer stehen; Jahrtausende ganz normal & selbstverständlich.

Erst zur Industrialisierung, als der einfache Mensch wie eine Maschine zu funktionieren hatte & eh keine finanziellen Mittel für bewusstseinserweiternde Getränke mehr besaß, begann der Wandel.
Und dann kamen irgendwann die Bessermenschen, die erklärten, dass das alles ganz ganz slimm ist...

Heutzutage glauben tatsächlich gestandene Männer, dass sie nach einer kleinen Tour de Regal kein Auto mehr fahren _können_ (ich rede _nicht_ von _dürfen_) 
oder nicht in der Lage sind, nen Fisch halbwegs kontrolliert aus dem Wasser zu holen, 
während ein Feldarzt unter Arminius bis Napoleon dies als Mindestmenge gesehen hätte, bei der er überhaupt mit Skalpel & Säge zu Werke gehen sollte.

Die Zivilisation geht den Bach runter ...stocknüchtern.

In diesem Sinne:
Gut'Fang & Salute!


----------



## Stefff (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

@kati/@all

Ob ich das nüchtern mit anschauen kann und möchte
bis die Saufende Fraktion irgendwann mal über mein 
Schiksal bestimmt?!
Das sind ja aussichten:c#d
Bei solchen Philosophischen Aussagen beleibt einem 
ja nur das Besäufnis!!

Man sieht, mal wieder Ansichtssache wie so vieles!

Letzten Endes muß und darf das doch wieder jeder für
UND mit sich ausmachen!!

Akzeptieren muß man solche Saufgelage am Wasser aber nicht!

Auf der einen Seite schlagen wir uns hier die Köpfe ein über das Erscheinungsbild von Anglern in der Öffentlichkeit wenn es ums "Tröphäenfischen" geht, weil da auch die Presse kräftig mitmischt.
Andererseits soll dann Alkoholmißbrauch am Wasser
 in ünbermaßen keine so große Rolle bei unserem Auftreten spielen?!

Wir Angler, und was teilweise aus uns gemacht wird, sind und ist wirklich sehr zweifelhaft komisch!!

So, jetzt brauch ich´n Schluck!

Grüße!


----------



## Shortay (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man kann es doch auch mal ganz "nüchtern" betrachten:
> 
> Was war der Treibstoff der menschlichen Entwicklung?
> Rauschmittel aller Art!
> ...



Ich feier dich grad so!! (komme auch gerade angetrunken von nem fasnachtsumzug) 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Einige der "Kollegen" hab ich noch nie nüchtern am Wasser getroffen! Und es wurde hier schon angesprochen. Angeln scheint wohl für einige nur die Alibiveranstaltung zu sein um von "der Alten wech zu kommen" und sich ordentlich zu betrinken.

Mich ekelt sowas nur an und immer wenn ich sowas sehe, dann schäme ich mich für solche "Sportskameraden"![/QUOTE]

Mitleid wäre angebrachter als Ekel, schliesslich flüchten die wirklich vor ihrer "Alten."


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Ich glaub einige der Frauen sind auch nicht unglücklich, wenn ihre Typen am Wasser sind und nach dem "Angelausflug" bettfertig nach Hause kommen.

Über Katis Post musste ich trotzdem lachen :>


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

In unserem Land gibt es eben eine ausgeprägte Alkoholkultur und demzufolge habe ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich Leute auch beim Angeln, etwas stimulieren wollen, oder müssen.
Von Komabesäufnissen halte ich dagegen gar nichts!
Ich finde, wer in der Öffentlichkeit säuft, sollte seine Grenzen kennen und diese auch beachten, also keinen absoluten Kontrollverlust vorführen!
Letzteres sollte man,, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss, zu Hause ausleben!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich trinke sogut wie garkeinen Alkohol und muss deswegen immer nüchtern die anderen "Kollegen" ertragen.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß die anderen Kollegen auch nicht immer glücklich mit dir sind...
> 
> ...



Was seid ihr eigentlich für Jammerlappen? Angeekelt vor betrunkenen Männern, maximal zwei Bier bei 'nem Fischzug, auf gar keinen Fall Schnaps usw. usw? Man könnte meinen, hier spielt der Damenzirkel Halma.:q

Abschließend ein kleines Bonmot von der waidwerkenden Fraktion:

"Ein Hund, der nicht läuft, ein Jäger, der nicht säuft, ein Mädel, daß nicht stille hält-das sind die größten Wunder dieser Welt!

Ohne weitere Worte, ich bin immer noch besoffen von letzter Nacht...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man kann es doch auch mal ganz "nüchtern" betrachten:
> 
> Was war der Treibstoff der menschlichen Entwicklung?
> Rauschmittel aller Art!
> ...



An meine Brust, Schätzelein!:l


----------



## Stefff (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In unserem Land gibt es eben eine ausgeprägte Alkoholkultur und demzufolge habe ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich Leute auch beim Angeln, etwas stimulieren wollen, oder müssen.
> Von Komabesäufnissen halte ich dagegen gar nichts!
> Ich finde, wer in der Öffentlichkeit säuft, sollte seine Grenzen kennen und diese auch beachten, also keinen absoluten Kontrollverlust vorführen!
> 
> ...



|good:

Ich glaub das Thema befindet sich gerade in ner gaaanz ungünstigen Jahreszeit!!

Grüßle, _Higs_!


----------



## joedreck (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht (naja teilweise doch) aber ich hab gerade das bedürfnis mit kati angeln zu gehen^^

lasst die menschen menschen sein, solang sie erstens keinen belästigen, zweitens ihren müll wegräumen und drittens (sofern sie tatsächlich was fangen) ihre beute noch richtig verwerten können.


----------



## Stefff (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



joedreck schrieb:


> ...solang sie erstens keinen belästigen, zweitens ihren müll wegräumen und drittens (sofern sie tatsächlich was fangen) ihre beute noch richtig verwerten können.



Und genau da liegt der Hase meist im Pfeffer!

Aber ich bin im großen und ganzen schon auch der Meinung das ne hohe Lieterleistung von wahrer Männlichkeit zeugt!|uhoh:

Wer will soll saufen, wer nicht will soll´s lassen!

Aber nehmt bitte abstand von denen die ein paar ruhige Stunden am Wasser verleben wollen!

Ansonsten soll jeder tun was er für richtig hält!
Dem Anglernachwuchs ein Vorbild!

Prost, Jungs!


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

@ Kati:

Goiler Post, sehr humorvoll 

Könnte man auch im figurativen Sinne auf die Politik übertragen: 

In diversen Ländern DARF man sich bis heute quasi gar nicht erst  Präsident schimpfen, wenn man nicht mindestens 5 per Schwarz- bzw. Staatsgeld erbaute Luxusvillen (inkl. entsprechender Dekadenzfeste) plus ebenso finanzierte Privatflugzeuge etc. besitzt :q


----------



## TropicOrange (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Ich glaube, es kommt wie bei allem auf Maß und Ziel an. Ich persönlich halte es so, dass nix gegen 1-2 Bierchen am Abend zum Grillfleisch oder einfach so spricht. Allerdings verzichte ich komplett auf Alkohol, wenn ich an publikumsträchtigen Stellen fische. Die Außenwirkung, die ein alkoholtrinkender Angler auf Passanten hat, sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Da muss ich noch nichtmal besoffen sein.

Schließlich repräsentiere mit meinem Verhalten ich nicht nur mich allein, sondern die Anglerschaft als Ganzes.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Demnächst fordern einige noch ne 0,00 Promille Grenze bei Ausübung seines Hobbys.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



> Demnächst fordern einige noch ne 0,00 Promille Grenze bei Ausübung seines Hobbys.


Nachtigall...... ansonsten schreib ich da nicht mehr dazu, hab mich genuch über diese inzwischen völlig übertriebene Außenwirkungs-Heiligkeitsparanoia ausgelassen. Exzesse jeder Art sind genauso unnötig und doof wie vorbildheischende Extrem-Askese.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Ich find es lächerlich, wenn "hartgesottene" Angler, Fussballfans und Alkoholiker liebevoll von "Bierchen" sprechen. Hauptsache schon selber einen verniedlichenden Begriff nutzen.


----------



## Christian1987S (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Also gegen 1,2,3 Bier in einer netten Runde wenn man über Nacht angeln hab ich absolut nix. 
Wenn ich alleine am Wasser sitze gibts keinen Alkohol, da ich dann abends meistens heim fahre und Alkohol am Steuer gibts bei mir nicht.


----------



## Esox60 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

@ kati: geile Satire #6



Beim nächtlichen Ansitz in einer lauen Sommernacht brauche ich nicht zwingend Bier, um Spaß zu haben.

Aber sicher ist sicher. #g


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Da mir Alkohol (mit einer Ausnahme) nicht schmeckt und ich in viel zu früher Jugend bereits ausreichend von dieser Droge konsumiert habe, TRINKE ich höchstens mal ein Malzbier, besonders im Sommer gönne ich mir in der Mittagszeit aber auch gerne mal eine (Wasser-)Pfeife und/oder eine schöne Wundertüte. Wenn es eh zu heiß zum Angeln ist gibt es doch nichts schöneres, als in den Himmel zu gucken und das Schaukeln des Bootes zu genießen. Diesen Sommer hatte ich dabei eine sehr interessante Begenung mit den Beamten von der Wasserschutzpolizei. 
Ich hatte am Vogelschutzgebiet geankert und es mir, auf dem Bootsboden so richtig schön gemütlich gemacht, meinen Monatsvorrat an krümeligen Substanzen hatte ich auf der Ruderbank liegen. Irgendwann sind mir dann mal die Augen zugefallen. Wach wurde ich durch ein poltern und durch einen Schatten im Gesicht. Meine Augen öffneten sich und mich grinste ein Herr mit so einer lustigen Mütze auf dem Kopf an, ich brauchte ein paar Sekunden um dann ein ,, Oh! Das is jetz aber kacke! Ne?!" von mir zu geben. Der lustige Onkel grinste nur weiter und kommentierte ,,Nee das ist mir doch egal, ich hab anderes zu tun. Wir sind jetzt nur das 3te mal an ihnen vorbeigefahren und das Boot sah so leer aus, da dachten wir uns wir sehen mal nach, nicht dass da einer unfreiwillig baden gegangen ist."
Ich war gleichzeitig beruhigt und beängstigt. Beruhigt deshalb weil der gute Mann so entspannt war und beunruhigt weil ca. 4 Stunden vergangen waren seitdem ich mich hingelegt hatte. Wäre ich wirklich über Bord gegangen und verletzt gewesen hätte mir das JETZT auch nicht mehr genutzt.


Bei uns am Abschnitt sind es allerdings weniger die Angler die da Gelage veranstalten sondern so ziemlich alles vom Prekariat bis zum BWL Studenten. Insbesondere das FFH-Gebiet wird gerne von denen heim gesucht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Da mir Alkohol (mit einer Ausnahme) nicht schmeckt und ich in viel zu früher Jugend bereits ausreichend von dieser Droge konsumiert habe, TRINKE ich höchstens mal ein Malzbier, besonders im Sommer gönne ich mir in der Mittagszeit aber auch gerne mal eine (Wasser-)Pfeife und/oder eine schöne Wundertüte. Wenn es eh zu heiß zum Angeln ist gibt es doch nichts schöneres, als in den Himmel zu gucken und das Schaukeln des Bootes zu genießen. Diesen Sommer hatte ich dabei eine sehr interessante Begenung mit den Beamten von der Wasserschutzpolizei.
> Ich hatte am Vogelschutzgebiet geankert und es mir, auf dem Bootsboden so richtig schön gemütlich gemacht, meinen Monatsvorrat an krümeligen Substanzen hatte ich auf der Ruderbank liegen. Irgendwann sind mir dann mal die Augen zugefallen. Wach wurde ich durch ein poltern und durch einen Schatten im Gesicht. Meine Augen öffneten sich und mich grinste ein Herr mit so einer lustigen Mütze auf dem Kopf an, ich brauchte ein paar Sekunden um dann ein ,, Oh! Das is jetz aber kacke! Ne?!" von mir zu geben. Der lustige Onkel grinste nur weiter und kommentierte ,,Nee das ist mir doch egal, ich hab anderes zu tun. Wir sind jetzt nur das 3te mal an ihnen vorbeigefahren und das Boot sah so leer aus, da dachten wir uns wir sehen mal nach, nicht dass da einer unfreiwillig baden gegangen ist."
> Ich war gleichzeitig beruhigt und beängstigt. Beruhigt deshalb weil der gute Mann so entspannt war und beunruhigt weil ca. 4 Stunden vergangen waren seitdem ich mich hingelegt hatte. Wäre ich wirklich über Bord gegangen und verletzt gewesen hätte mir das JETZT auch nicht mehr genutzt.
> 
> ...




Das kann auch entspannent sein.
Habe nichts dagegen, im gegenteil


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

haha, was für ein entspannter Waschu-mann...:q:m          Zum Thema: Beim Spinnangeln und auf dem Motorboot: 0,0 ! Beim Rumlatschen eher kontraproduktiv und auf dem Boot zwickt mich der gesunde Menschenverstand...aber bei ner gemütlichen Wochenendsession geht mit 2,3 Leute schon mal ne Hochsitzcola in der Nacht wech...Wenns im Sommer heiß ist, auch mal ne Kiste Alster und/oder Bier....trink sonst gar keinen Alk, es sei denn Frauenbesuch steht an, dann trink ich auch mal nen Glas (Mut)-Wein

p.s. Knicklichtangeln in Kombination mit bewußtseinerweitenden Mittelchen können auch sehr lustig sein - vor ca 15 Jahren mal mit nem kumpel auf Aal mit 4 Knicklichtposen...es sind im Laufe des Abends sehr viel mehr Leuchtpunkte geworden...#d


----------



## Dsrwinmag (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man kann es doch auch mal ganz "nüchtern" betrachten:
> 
> Was war der Treibstoff der menschlichen Entwicklung?
> Rauschmittel aller Art!
> ...


#6#6#6

Ich hatte auch noch niemanden mit am Wasser, der nach ein paar Bier keinen Fisch mehr vernünftig drillen konnte, bzw. nicht mehr Herr seiner Sinne ist.
Ich spreche hier von u.a. Ärzten, Anwälten, Bankern mit 'nem halben Kasten auf der Batterie, die in einer geistreichen Konversation noch locker 80% der 0,00-Fraktion hier eintüten würden.

Ich stimme zu, Kontrollverlust hat beim Angeln nichts verloren! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Naja - das sollte man wohl jedem selbst überlassen - aber wie immer gilt:

"Die Dosis macht das Gift!".

In meinem Fall besteht die Versuchung garnicht, da ich zu 99 % mit dem Auto zum angeln fahre - trotzdem wird auch mal ein Bier gezischt, wenn über Nacht geblieben & gegrillt wird!

Gegen exzessiven Alkoholkonsum beim Angeln spricht für mich eigentlich ansonsten nur die erhöhte Verletzungsgefahr, wenn man mit Messer & Haken rumhantiert....

Wenn man aber bedenkt, wieviele Menschen suchtbedingt mit der Volksdroge Nummer 1 im Blut regelmäßig ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, dann scheint Alkohol beim Angeln wohl nur ein rel. kleines Problem zu sein....dabei denke ich ebenfalls an Ärzte, Kraftfahrer, Polizisten etc.....von denen wohl eher eine Gefahr AUCH für andere ausgeht, wenn sie "dicht" sind, als von einem Angler....!?!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Abschließend ein kleines Bonmot von der waidwerkenden Fraktion:
> 
> "Ein Hund, der nicht läuft, ein Jäger, der nicht säuft, ein Mädel, daß nicht stille hält-das sind die größten Wunder dieser Welt!


Das hat mich an meinen verstorbenen Dad erinnert, auch ein Jäger vor dem Herren, und viele Gespräche und Erlebnisse im Jagdzimmer oder auf der Hütte mit Jagdfreunden von ihm oder bei Jagden .....

Und ich habe viele Drück- und Treibjagden miterlebt.......

Und:
Ein Ferrari fährt nun mal auch nicht mit Diesel........

Und wenn manche Leute wüssten, wie und durch welche Stoffe "animiert" unter "Dauerstrom" gerade in der gehobenen bzw. auch speziell Sterneküche die Kollegen da Menüs zubereiten, da würde manch einer zu MacDonalds wechseln zum Essen......
.
.
.
.
.
.


Es wird einfach Zeit, dass verbissene, grundsätzlich spassbefreite Gutmenschen mit Gesetz- und Kontrollwahn endlich fordern, welche Getränke man beim angelfischen verwenden darf, um nur keinen Fisch in seinem Wohl und keinen Mitmenschen durch ungenau geschleudertes Blei zu gefährden..... 

Achtung bei weiteren bewusstseinsverändernden oder rauschähnliche Zustände erzeugenden Substanzen wie z. B. Koffein, Teein oder Taurin - diese Substanzen können bei übermäßigem Genuss definitiv zu Zittern in den Händen führen, was wiederum das Handling mit einem gefangenen Fisch zu einer Tierschutzfrage machen könnte.....

Davon ab geht natürlich Eigenverantwortung gar nicht beim Angelfischen, ohne Gesetze, Kontrollen, Sanktionen gefährdet man Fische, Umwelt, Tierschutz, Mitmenschen und kriegt nen schlechten Ruf.....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Das ist wirklich mal ne Leichenschaendung. Angefangen 2003 und jetzt wieder erweckt. Alkohol am Wasser gibt es wohl immer und wird es wohl immer geben. Gibt immer paar Idioten die mehr als ein Bierchen trinken.

Ich trinke jedenfalls nicht am Wasser. Lieber zuhause mit Freunden oder in der Kneipe. Schoen warm dort und gesellig und ausserdem muss ich ja irgendwie nach Hause kommen vom Angeln. Alkohol und Auto fahren vertraegt sich nicht so gut .
Ich sage immer wer trinken kann der kann auch fuers TAxi zahlen|evil:


----------



## Vitalitasia (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Das mit dem Alkohol hab ich schon hinter mir. Ich hab da gar keine Lust drauf. Bier, Wein und andere Dinge stehen bei mir schon lange nemme auf der Liste. Ist einfach nicht mehr meine Welt.

Was aber überhaupt nicht geht ist zum Angeln mim Auto dann 2, 3, 4 Biere und dann mim Auto wieder heim... hier bin ich ein 0,0 Promille verfechter. Von mir aus kann man hier auch gleich den FS für nen Jahr wegnehmen und auch die Angelerlaubnis usw entziehen. Wer sowas macht zeigt wie unreif er ist und nicht über die möglichen Folgen seines Tuns nachdenkt. Man geht bewusst das Risiko ein Menschen zu verletzen oder im schlimmsten Fall zu töten. 
Bei allem wird auf Sicherheit gepocht aber beim Alk und Fahren ists egal.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Wer sich im Griff hat kann auch mit 2 Bier noch sehr gut Auto Fahren, manche sogar besser als einige nüchtern. Von daher, alles von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.


----------



## schuessel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

beim autofahren riskiert man immer jemanden zu töten. 
aber es stimmt schon: Beim fahren sollte man nicht trinken!
Stellt euch vor ihr habt nen Unfall.....es könnt sein, daß ihr alles verschüttet und das wär doch schade drum.


----------



## Ra.T (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wer sich im Griff hat kann auch mit 2 Bier noch sehr gut Auto Fahren, manche sogar besser als einige nüchtern. Von daher, alles von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.



Sorry, so ein Quatsch den ich hier lese.
Wenn ich also das nächste mal mit 1 Promill angehalten werde, muss ich nur sagen: Ich habe mich noch voll im Griff und die Polizeikontrolle lässt mich weiterfahren.

Alkohol gehört nicht zum Angeln. Punkt.
Wer unbedingt trinken will, kann sich zu Hause ja eine DVD einlegen und sich dann betrinken.
Ihr sucht doch alle nur Gründe, um eure Trinkgewohnheiten zu entschuldigen.
- Hurra ein Fisch geangelt - erstes Bier
- ******** Hänger - zweites Biet
-  Tach Freund - hier hast ein Bier (zählt nicht mit, trinke ja nicht alleine )
- beisst nix mehr - 3. Bier
- vor der Heimfahrt, schnell noch ein Korn zum aufwärmen

Also wollte ich nun angeln, oder trinken ?#c


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



schuessel schrieb:


> aber es stimmt schon: Beim fahren sollte man nicht trinken!
> Stellt euch vor ihr habt nen Unfall.....es könnt sein, daß ihr alles verschüttet und das wär doch schade drum.



:q:q:q
@Thomas: Menschen die nicht wissen was für Mittelchen in Küchen zu sich genommen werden, haben noch nie in einer Küche gearbeitet und können sich schlicht nicht vorstellen wie stressig das ist. Ne Nase Amphe kann da schon Wunder bewirken, auch was z.B genauigkeit bei Verzierungen etc. angeht. Mein ehemaliger Chef hat zeitweise in der Karibik bei einem hotel gearbeitet, laut seiner Aussage haben die sich da tag täglich die Birne weggeraucht und zu den Stoßzeiten gab es ne Nase Speed. Amphetamine und Amphetamin ähnliche Substanzen sind in unserer Gesellschaft sowieso stärker vertreten als manch einer denken mag. Logisch ist es aber allemal Leistungsgesellschaft=Leistungsdrogen


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Sorry, so ein Quatsch den ich hier lese.
> Wenn ich also das nächste mal mit 1 Promill angehalten werde, muss ich nur sagen: Ich habe mich noch voll im Griff und die Polizeikontrolle lässt mich weiterfahren.
> 
> Alkohol gehört nicht zum Angeln. Punkt.
> ...




Die polizeikontrolle lässt dich nicht weiter Fahren, wenn dann die polizei. Und woher willst du wissen wieviel Promille ich, oder jemand anderes von zwei Bier hat.
Und in Deutschland ist es nunmal erlaubt Alkohol zu Trinken,und zu Fahren, aber halt nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze, oder Menge. Wenn man die überschreitet und erwischt wird Pech gehabt.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

naja Ort/Zeit und Bedingungen:q
Wenn ich fahren muss _nie 

So aus alter Zeit: Sto Gramm, anschließend Glas umdrehen, jeder Tropfen der rauskommt, trübt unsere Freundschaft.:q
Naja , das muss ich zumindest in mehrfacher Wiederholung nicht mehr haben- 3 Tage Scheintod wären die Folge


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

in den 1990iger jahren sind wir sehr oft und gerne zum kutterfischen nach heiligenhafen gefahren, man was hat das spass gemacht.
schon auf der anreise und bevor es dann auf den kutter ging wurde dem alkohol ordentlich zugesprochen, 
gut angeheitert gab es zu unserer enttäuschung meißt nur die "billigen plätze" zum erobern, 
ich kann mich sehr gut an eine ausfahrt erinnern die ich nie wieder in dieser form erleben wollte. 
dem fusel verfallen standen wir direkt neben dem dieselauspuffrohr, das ständige einatmen der gase, der starke wellengang und meine erhöhte promillewert waren keine gute mischung, gefühlte unendlich und nicht zu neige gehende stunden an denen ich mitschiffs kauerte und mir die seele aus dem hals brach.
für mich stand an diesem tage fest, dass wenn ich dieses "überleben" sollte nie wieder beim angeln alkohol zu mir nehmen würde.


----------



## dieteraalland (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> .trink sonst gar keinen Alk, es sei denn Frauenbesuch steht an, dann trink ich auch mal nen Glas (Mut)-Wein
> 
> ...#d


danach oh wunder|bigeyes
 lag die rute nur noch rum 
  ja wo war da noch der ständer  |kopfkrat


----------



## Syntac (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird einfach Zeit, dass verbissene, grundsätzlich spassbefreite Gutmenschen mit Gesetz- und Kontrollwahn endlich fordern, welche Getränke man beim angelfischen verwenden darf, um nur keinen Fisch in seinem Wohl und keinen Mitmenschen durch ungenau geschleudertes Blei zu gefährden.....
> 
> Achtung bei weiteren bewusstseinsverändernden oder rauschähnliche Zustände erzeugenden Substanzen wie z. B. Koffein, Teein oder Taurin - diese Substanzen können bei übermäßigem Genuss definitiv zu Zittern in den Händen führen, was wiederum das Handling mit einem gefangenen Fisch zu einer Tierschutzfrage machen könnte.....
> 
> Davon ab geht natürlich Eigenverantwortung gar nicht beim Angelfischen, ohne Gesetze, Kontrollen, Sanktionen gefährdet man Fische, Umwelt, Tierschutz, Mitmenschen und kriegt nen schlechten Ruf.....



ach Thomas, musst Du es immer so genau auf den Punkt bringen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Schon, irgendwie...........
;-)))))


----------



## forent (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> danach oh wunder|bigeyes
> lag die rute nur noch rum
> ja wo war da noch der ständer  |kopfkrat


Ja, ja, nicht nur im Kunststoff sind Weichmacher...   :q


----------



## phatfunky (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Schade dass man überhaupt die Frage stellen muss. Schließlich muss man scharfsinnig bleiben und in der Lage sein, Fische verantwortlich zu behandeln. Alles scheint gegen Alk zu sprechen?

Aber gut, sicherlich hat es was, beim Nachansitz ein Bierchen oder zwei um einen heißen Sommer Tag ausklingen zu lassen (aber  ich meine auch nur ein oder zwei und nicht drei oder vier!). Warum denn nicht.

Das wäre für mich aber die Ausnahme. Im Winter "warm halten" naja... finde ich eine sehr grenzwertige Ausrede. Und sonst Tagsüber z.b. im Sommer? Naja ich bin ja sonst nicht in der Gewohnheit 'einfach mal so' eine zu trinken, also beim Angeln muss es auch nicht sein. Und die Sache mit dem Auto... wurde jetzt schon oft genug erwähnt.

Und dennoch... eine Ausrutsche hatte ich: als ich ca. 19 war, Freund und ich wollten am jener 30. Dez einen 24 Stunden Ansitz auf Hecht machen. Tja, wir waren Jung eben  Aber nach erfolgloser Tagesabschnitt entschlossen wir uns um ca. 19 Uhr ins nächste Pub zu gehen, um uns aufzuwärmen und was warmes zu essen. Nur es war etwas zu warm und zu gemütlich im Pub und das Snakebite (angesagte 80ige Studentendrink) schmeckte besonders gut. Und der Wodka zum Schluss... war einfach zu viel! ca. 23:30 wird's gewesen sein als wir zurück am Angelplatz ankam. Natürlich ging gar nichts mehr aber glücklicherweise war uns das auch ganz bewusst. Dass wir nicht ins Auto steigen und nach Hause fahren war selbstverständlich. Und somit nicht weniger selbstverständlich war die Tatsache dass das Nachtangeln vorbei war. Immerhin. Also ab ins Bivvy (Anglerzelt) und schlafen. Und haben wir geschlafen!! War eine kalte Nacht (fast 0C) aber wir waren gut ausgestattet und der Wodka hat sicher geholfen.

Glaube ich hab's geschafft so gegen 8 Uhr ein paar Köder rauszuwerfen und etwas eine Stunde später tatsächlich einer kleine zu fangen (4 bis 5 Pfund). Meinem Kumpel ging es aber nicht so gut am nächsten Tag und ich glaube dass er bis heute kein Wodka mehr trinkt.

In diesem Sinne... bleibt verantwortlich beim Angeln


----------



## wilhelm (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

*Bier|uhoh:* hat bekanntlich viel zu viel weibliche Hormone, haste ein paar zu viel laberst du nur noch Blödsinn und kannst kein Auto mehr fahren.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Deswegen besser Schnappes.........


----------



## Perca3.0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Hallo zusammen.

Als ich gerade den Titel des Treads gelesen hab musste ich an ein Video denken, über das ich vor kurzem gestolpert bin. Habs direkt wiedergefunden (leichter Titel). 

Gestolpert ist auch der Hauptdarsteller des Videos. Seht selbst:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdCHunwav0

Ich denk da sind wir uns alle einig, dass es bei dem ein wenig zu viel des Guten war.

Petri!


----------



## KaRa (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*

Hallo Zusammen,

Angeln und Alkohol...he he....das ist ja nicht das Problem...
der ein oder andere kann ja wohl das ein, oder andere Fläschchen vertragen, ohne Ausfallerscheinungen. Dann ist ja gut!
Für mich kommt das beim Angeln nicht in Frage.
Ich ziehe mir auch mal gerne einen rein.Aber eben nicht beim Angeln!
Da ist für mich Entspannung durch Konzentration angesagt!
Und dann beim Biss der Schlag im Handgelenk...das Gefühl lass ich mir nicht durch Alk trüben...
das ist ja manchmal geiler, als der Griff in die Hose....he he
Die, die sich eben 1-2 Halbe beim Angel genehmigen....ich gönns Euch!
Denen, die einfach saufen wollen rate ich, sich den Tunnelblick doch einfach voll entspannt in nem Biergarten anzueignen....Da wird dann auch der Müll entsorgt...Ich mein jetzt nicht die Säufer, sondern das Leergut....


----------



## Dsrwinmag (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln und Alkohol*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdCHunwav0
> 
> Ich denk da sind wir uns alle einig, dass es bei dem ein wenig zu viel des Guten war.
> 
> Petri!


Das stimmt wohl, hinzu kommt, dass der Typ höchstwahrscheinlich zum zweiten Mal in seinem Leben eine Angel in der Hand hat und mit 6 Pfund schon dumm wie Brot war!

Ein anderer freut sich, dass der Dosenschrott endlich alle ist,
leiht sich den Notarztwagen des Kollegen und fährt richtiges Bier holen!
Und legt sich schlafen bevor er mit solchen Ausfallerscheinungen zu kämpfen hat...



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------

